# Problems updating avatar picture



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

I can't seem to get my avatar to update. The profile edit option says:


> Note: The maximum size of your custom image is 100 by 100 pixels or 97.7 KB (whichever is smaller).


...and the one I'm trying to upload is the same size as everyone's here (65x65) and only 2.4 KB. Are newly uploaded avatar pics first screened? Is there some kind of cache imposed delay until they activate?

I've used a custom avatar before, but it's been years since I tried to change it. The one I want to switch to is attached.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Not sure why you were having issues, I did it for you.


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

Thanks. It kept displaying the newly uploaded profile on the page to edit it, but it then never appeared next to my posts.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

It looks like you updated your profile picture, but not your avatar.


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

That explains it. I didn't realize there was a difference until now.


----------



## Ozzie72 (Aug 9, 2008)

Forgive me if I should have started a new thread, but I'm having trouble uploading images for use in my profile and avatar. I've tried multiple formats and sizes within each of the different limits, and both direct upload and online hosting link, and I get a message each time stating, "Unable to save image". I'm stumped.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Try linking to it or attaching it in a reply here and I'll have a look.


----------



## Ozzie72 (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks Mike. Links to Imgur are below (I tried both, and neither worked), and I've attached the actual files. Both are crops / re-sized from a larger picture.

Profile Picture
Image Link:


http://imgur.com/IvOlApo

Direct Link: [media]http://i.imgur.com/IvOlApo.gif[/media]

Avatar Picture
Image Link:


http://imgur.com/hIBIupb

Direct Link: [media]http://i.imgur.com/hIBIupb.gif[/media]


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Hmm, getting the same error. I've asked David to take a look.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Ok...try again when you have a chance.


----------



## Ozzie72 (Aug 9, 2008)

Mike, whatever you or David did worked. I was able to get the new pics in place (I used both methods to make both upload and URL worked). Thanks very much for your help!


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Ozzie72 said:


> Mike, whatever you or David did worked. I was able to get the new pics in place (I used both methods to make both upload and URL worked). Thanks very much for your help!


It was a directory permissions issue after we moved the site to the new server. Thanks for letting us know.


----------

